# O/E "There was an error opening this message."



## Mr. Peabody (Apr 13, 2003)

Greetings:

I installed Office xp Professional ver. 2002 onto a networked ME O/S.

Received error saying "Address Book will not load". Fixed that (I think) by changing value in wab4 DWORD in registry.

Currently, when I try to reply to a message, I receive the error box, *"There was an error opening this message. An error has occurred."*

Googled that message and read this page: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=239135

Tried to *RUN SFC* but rc'd error saying "Windows cannot find 'sfc'.
I searched for the file and found 'sfc.dll' & 'sfcvrt32.dll' in the C:/WINDOWS/SYSTEM folder.

I am also unable to open the address book. The error box reads, *"The Address book may not be configured properly."
*
When I try to import "Address Book" nothing happens.

Previous to the install, I had imported an Address Book from another computer on the network. The 'Shared files' capability may also be a variable in this.

Thank you for your assistance,
Mr. Peabody


----------

